# Ozzy Osbourne to buy K-9 for Indy department



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

Ozzy buying K9

Ozzy Osbourne is buying a dog for Muncie and they are planning on calling him K9 Ozzy. If I was the handler I'd start calling my car "Crazy Train"


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice gesture for Mr. Osbourne to do this........lets hope he does not bite the dogs head off!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hope they make it a drug dog. That would be a bit of irony.

DFrost


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Hope they make it a drug dog. That would be a bit of irony.
> 
> DFrost


rofl


----------

